# Modified Breast Pump?



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Not sure if I have asked this before. 

I have a Playtex Baby Nursing Necessities Embrace Deluxe Double Electric Breast Pump System--I wonder if it can be modified to milk a goat? :chin: 

My goats are smaller than standards and have smaller teats. I'm pretty good at modifying things.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would try it if you can get the nipple attachment to be the correct shape and size as to not mess up the teat. Also if it pulsates instead of constant suction that sounds better to me but I know some goat ones are constant suction. Ouch!


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it does pulsate. I will check it when I get it back from my son's girlfriend. I tried one of those constant suction ones when I was BF, OUCH.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I used a pulsator and was fine with that but yea the constant I can only imagine.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Imagine a mammogram coupled with a vacuum cleaner, haha.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing and almost bought one at the goodwill store just to try it, lol.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

As soon as I get it back I will give it a go. If I do not return, Maa Belle killed me. :|


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

(we are talking about a pump for people right?) I would try it with out messing with it first. I have used it on mine when she cut her self real bad, you might just have to hang on to her while it pumps so it doesnt suck it in all the way. And if not here is something to look at
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html ... gas=milker pump
I like this, just it doesnt totaly strip it out.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

No good will for me, thank you!
I will stick to hand milking  .


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

I got my pump back. I will try it out day after tomorrow. bad storms tomorrow so probably won't have time to mess with it.


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

I will definitely be interested to hear what the outcome is of this experiment! I have my old pump and would love to use it on two of my does with smaller teats. Please keep us posted!


----------



## meandk0610 (Apr 30, 2014)

Any update on this? I'm thinking of trying my Madela pump on an 8-year-old Nigerian who's never been milked before. Her kid died during birth last month and she's still full. I've tried to hand-milk her but she gets VERY upset. Her udder's full and must be sore (it's not unusually, though, I don't think). I'm thinking of maybe rubbing some vaseline around the cup of the smaller funnel attachment.


----------

